# Moving kittens



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

We've just had our first severe thunderstorm of the summer season. My barn cat Mittens have week old kittens under an old tree not far from my house and the same place where she was born. I found the kittens by accident yesterday - mom accidentally gave away her den site- but right now I'm scared it might not be dry enough. Now I'm hoping Mom will move them deeper under the tree out of the rain or somewhere drier, but my fears with her being a first time mom, is that she won't. If I can I want to go check on them when the weather clears, if I find them wet, what can I do? My biggest fear is off course that mom will abandon them. I don't really want to interfere, but It's not in my nature to just sit back and potentially let them die.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What did you decide to do?

I've never been in this situation, but I would think that the best thing to do would be to just keep an eye on them, check every day to see if they're still there, and not move them. Maybe others who have experience with mama kitties and their kittens will have better advice for you.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Move them if it is dangerous - really dangerous - to a safer location - showing her what you are doing and trying not to leave your scent on them. Then when you can get her neutered and them too. We don't have an un-neutered barn cat these days - although I am old enough to remember when that was the norm.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If you move new kittens the mom wont like that and will move them immediately or abandon them. I would provide a safe place near by for Mittens to take her kittens to, if she is a good mom and trust you. 

If you move them you must commit that if she abandons them then it is up to you to bottle feed them and raise them.


----------

